# SRF sight rocks!!!!



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

Just put my new SRF sight on my Gamemaster and it has far exceeded my expectations. Thinking of puting one on my compound too. My issue with sights, which is the reason I started shooting instinct to begin with, has always been target panic. I have none of this with the SRF. Matter of fact, I find it impossible to release the string until things are lined up right. If you haven't tried one of these things yet and are having consistency issues, you should try one. My skeptisism is releaved, these things actually work!


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

SRF? gotta pic or a link?


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

*Sorry.*

Am tech challeged and have never quite figured out how to link, but 3 Rivers Archery sales them. They are at www.3riversarchery.com. Have to look under the DAS stuff with the Kenetic bows.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

*Well ain't that cute!*

Guess if you type in a web adress it links for you... give me a minute.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

*SRF sight page.*

http://www.kineticbows.com/index.php?catagory=26&PHPSESSID=4464b4b852afb74ca5445d3abd3abd42c0e1

Let me know if that didn't work.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

GWB,are you using a peep with the SRF,are you looking around the string or through the string while it's centered with your eye?
I have an SRF and find I tend to look around the string,I get it hitting dead on at "say 20 yards" but as I move back the arrow impact moves to one side because the string, eye, arrow, are not centered.
For distance ranging the sight works extreamly well,but for vertical allinement it's not happening.
Cheers.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

Jack, no peep. Whole reason went to it in the first place instead of the staying with the standard instinct bit have been doing for the last several years, was that I got glasses and rim was getting in the way of my vision at old anchor point. Had to move it out on my face and couldn't hit anything consistantly that way. Am right handed and look to the left of the string. First day with it, but so far aligns fine. May be because my anchor is so far out on my cheek now, that it is acually lined up in a straight line looking to the left of the string. Gonna keep this thread running for awhile, if I run into any issues, will post it.


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

Theory and use of the SRF sight:

This sight uses the eyes natural ability to center objects much as a round aperture does. Unlike a round aperture though, this shaped aperture allows you to memorize target positions along the tapered shape. The sight must be used until that memorization occurs and becomes natural. In that respect it is very similar to instinctive shooting. Once you reach that point, the sight becomes extremely fast and automatic to use. That is why there are no marks on the sight and no numbers. Adding marks defeats the function of the sight. Proper use of the sight makes it extremely deadly at unmarked yardages. With all other sights, you must go through the thought process of judging the distance. Then you must decide which pin to use. If the range falls between pins, you must decide where in between to hold. While you are figuring all this out, the deer is heading over a distant hill. It is one reason why shooting running game with most sights just doesn’t work. With the SRF you are shooting with an instinctive sight picture, so the proper hold is instantaneous.

There are only two adjustments to make with the sight. The first is to align the center (the widest part) of the sight vertically with your reference range. Normally this will be around 20 to 25 yards for most people. Since there are no marks to calibrate, it doesn’t matter if the range ends up being 21 or 24. All you are doing is setting it close to the middle range you shoot. The aperture chosen must be based on the ranges you intend to shoot. Those ranges must all be within the aperture. If your aperture has a long and short end, the long end goes down. The proper aperture will allow you to frame every target within your shooting range. The next adjustment is the right/left centering. Once this is done, no further adjustments are needed. Just take it out and shoot.

In the beginning you will have to think about where to hold the sight for different ranges. Remember, you have to learn to use this sight! I don’t even bother shooting at marked ranges. I just judge the range, hold the sight where it belongs, and let go. Your concentration should always be on the target, and the sight should be in your secondary vision. I suggest starting out shooting at a large bale target until you get a feel for using the sight at different ranges. Then practice with the site by stump shooting, 3D, hunting, etc. As you get used to the sight, you will find that it will slip farther and farther into your peripheral vision and consciousness. When this happens you have arrived


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

*Day 2.*

Well, the second day with the SRF has started well. So far, not shooting it "better" than do instinctive. My groups are about the same size. What it has done, is practically eleminate fliers. Guess you could say my accuracy hasn't changed a great deal, but my presicion has improved dramatically.

As a side note, my shoulders are so sore I can't shoot more than 4 or five times in a row today. Really like that the sight is making come to and hold at full draw, but not used to doing it and my muscles are paying the price for my years of sloppy form!


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

You need to take a day or two off and let your muscles recover...


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

zillla said:


> You need to take a day or two off and let your muscles recover...


No pain, no gain! Have been limiting it to 5-6 shots at a time. Once start rushing my release or dropping my bow arm, quit for an hour or two.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

*Weekend tally.*

After shooting what amounted to probably 250-300 shots with the SRF this weekend, all in all, my opinion is the same. Ain't splitting shafts like would with other sighting system, but is far more consistent than pure instinct. Virtually eliminated that "What was that even?" shot I get every 6-8 arrows. Figure accuracy will improve with practice, but for now, just knowing gonna be in the 3D target every shot and not in the field behind it is good enough of an improvment.

Feel it is a good compromise. I don't consider it to be "Instictive Shooting", so to speak, but more like a form of gap shooting. In either case, am quite pleased with it!

Oh, by the way, it didn't work worth a darn on my compound with a release. Kinda suprised me, thought it would. May try again later, will let you know.


----------

